# Renting flatbed to haul bees for one way trip



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

probably cheaper to rent a flatbed trailer. this is where good friends are handy. most rentals do not other than their trailers be towed by their truck. I had to rent a budget box truck a few weeks ago for 800 mile round trip and cost over 1000 dollars. cheapest way out may to buy a 5th wheel trailer and use your 1 ton. that way your not throwing money away and have it for future use. used trailers are not bad price.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

But you have to drive something down to load them right? If your talking singles that's two 1 tons. Either pull a trailer or make a second trip, fuel is pretty cheap.


----------



## Grace&Mercy (Jun 26, 2015)

These are 1 1/12 story. I was trying to eliminate the empty haul down towing my trailer. If was able to rent in FL and return in NC. Seems like I'm wishful thinking. I've been flying back and forth (Allegiant Air Lines) to work the bees for CHEAP $38 - $50 last tickets! Thanks for the replies gentlemen.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

enterprise commercial?


----------



## Grace&Mercy (Jun 26, 2015)

justin said:


> enterprise commercial?


Nope. Tried them too.


----------



## Grace&Mercy (Jun 26, 2015)

beeware10 said:


> this is where good friends are handy.


Well said.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Find someone with a semi who will haul them for you. 650 miles might cost you around $1500.00 to $1800.00. If that's cheaper than making two trips with your own truck, that's the way to go.

What kind of 1 ton do you have? 1300 miles would cost me about $600.00 in fuel. What does your truck cost you to drive that many miles?


----------



## Grace&Mercy (Jun 26, 2015)

sqkcrk said:


> What kind of 1 ton do you have? 1300 miles would cost me about $600.00 in fuel. What does your truck cost you to drive that many miles?


Chevy Duramax averaging 10 mile/gal. After staying a few days (family is there) I seem to average 1300-1600 miles per round trip or $300-350 in fuel plus 20 hrs of hwy driving per round trip, not to mention where and tear on truck.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How do you load and unload?

If you are up to two trips yourself, seems like that's the least expensive way. That's what I'd do.


----------



## Grace&Mercy (Jun 26, 2015)

sqkcrk said:


> How do you load and unload?


Skid loader. These are all 4 way 1 1/2 story


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Do you haul it with you? Or have one available on both ends?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Some things about putting them all on one semi is you can stop with your own truck whenever and wherever and not worry about bees and you can get a relationship with a trucker for next year when you have a full semi load.


----------



## Grace&Mercy (Jun 26, 2015)

Both ends. It's much cheaper than hauling.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Are you renting a loader? I never found renting one, even on one end, was cheaper since I own a Bobcat. It doesn't cost me any more to haul the loader with me than not.

Do you have a trailer?


----------



## Grace&Mercy (Jun 26, 2015)

No renting. I own one here in NC and land owner in FL has loader. He's a retired commercial.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

If you can find a trucker who needs a backhaul he may be more flexible on the price, you'll be on his schedule though. A trucking broker may be a help.
Bill


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Does his bees need to be tarped if he's loading them on a semi? Just curious.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> How do you load and unload?
> 
> If you are up to two trips yourself, seems like that's the least expensive way. That's what I'd do.


It is one of the realities of migratory beekeeping - Metric tons of windshield time! I'm headed to Florence this week - Pee Dee river is above flood stage and the lowlands are a mess. Pulling a trailer with one of our one tons and the Rancho El Rae on the truck. K3500 with a 454 so hope for 10 MPG. (I hear you laughing, I can dream can't I) Our diesel 1 ton is better on fuel but slower on hills. It always seems by the time we get done with a few hundred nuc boxes, hives, honey supers, pollen traps and hives we have a ton of stuff to haul back in April/May. I often end up making back to back trips to get equipment and nucs home in May. Sometimes my son and I run with two trailers and trucks. I looked at a 24Ft. flatbed rental this spring with Ryder and with milage, extra insurance, extra fuel consumption and it was around 2K. No one will let you haul your trailer behind their truck. I can't get large trucks into any of our South Carolina yards as we like to stay back in out of sight. It's not just about figuring the fuel, it's also the value of your time and there is nothing like turning around a 1500 mile round trip, loading and unloading to make you feel old for a couple days afterwards. If you're gone for the 3 travel days how much would it cost to pay someone to what you would do at home. I've done Ryder rentals before, never make very good time on the highway although loaded that's not so much of a goal anyway.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

beesohappy said:


> Does his bees need to be tarped if he's loading them on a semi? Just curious.


Netted, not tarped.


----------



## Grace&Mercy (Jun 26, 2015)

We do net for long hauls. Thanks guy's for the input. Guess I was wishful thinking on the "oneway" rental. Semi's are likely most efficient if using friends anyway. Just hard to work out so many peoples schedules trying to work together. Easiest to just suck it up and tow my trailer down empty and get the load. I just hate wasting miles on empty loads.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

R u running bees as a business? Did you do a Schedule F "Profit or Loss from Farming"? If so, running empty isn't a total loss.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Does the truckers normally have netting or does the beekeeper need to supply it? Who nets the bees and secure the loads?


----------



## Grace&Mercy (Jun 26, 2015)

sqkcrk said:


> R u running bees as a business? Did you do a Schedule F "Profit or Loss from Farming"? If so, running empty isn't a total loss.


Yes I'm doing bees for business and I've hear a little about schedule "F" but not enough to understand it. Could you share any advise from your experience on that?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

beesohappy said:


> Does the truckers normally have netting or does the beekeeper need to supply it? Who nets the bees and secure the loads?


I have been sending bees to SC for 20 years or more. I have my own nets and spread boards, aka load boards. This year my new trucker had his own boards and nets. That's a bit unusual, I believe. But maybe not for someone who hauls as many loads of bees as he can find.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Grace&Mercy said:


> Yes I'm doing bees for business and I've hear a little about schedule "F" but not enough to understand it. Could you share any advise from your experience on that?


I don't do my own taxes. I have an accountant for that. Which is also a business expense. Part of their bill is anyway. Since they also do the family return.

If you use an accountant, talk to them and figure out what is best for you. Since I am "farming" I like to use the Sch. F. Other people who do bees like the Sch. C. Check out the Sch. F and see what it has that fits your business.

Maybe you will want to refile.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I use schedule F also. I think it fits me better.


----------

